# Assign. #17 Break the Rules



## Nikon Fan (Aug 15, 2005)

This weeks assignment is to forget all the rules of photography and break them...I know we do this anyway at times w/o thinking, but I thought it would be interesting to set out to intentionally break any or all of the rules of photography  So have at it!!!

Next assignment will be posted on Monday, and please try and use new photos for the assignment


----------



## ditchlily (Aug 15, 2005)

What rules? Don't stick your finger in front of the lens? Don't forget to take the lenscap off? :lmao:


----------



## LaFoto (Aug 15, 2005)

Oh well, yes, maybe something like that, though those, ditchlily, are the BASICS.
But the horizon right through the middle of your photo, a totally centralized focus point, something like that. Actually, I know too little about all the rules in photography to take part this week, either... but "don't forget to take the lenscap off" is a good start .


----------



## ditchlily (Aug 15, 2005)

LaFoto said:
			
		

> But the horizon right through the middle of your photo, a totally centralized focus point, something like that. Actually, I know too little about all the rules in photography to take part this week, either... but "don't forget to take the lenscap off" is a good start .



Sorry if I sounded like I was laughing at the challenge, I was just poking fun at myself. I was really excited about getting in on these challenges but I don't know any composition rules other than the deal about aiming for the thirds (which I guess is related to not having a horizon in the middle of the photo). I know most of the systematic rules, but that's just going to land me with horribly blurry or incorrectly exposed photos, and you guys don't want to see THAT, do you?  This week will be a good "here's not what to do" example for us compositon newbs...or will it?


----------



## Nikon Fan (Aug 16, 2005)

There are lots of good photos which break the rule of thirds, the subject being centered, or horizon line in the center...that's sort of the lines I was thinking on...however you can do some interesting things such as leaving the shutter open and zooming in or out, but there's no rule I can think of on that one....

Here's some links to help you out:
http://www.silverlight.co.uk/tutorials/compose_expose/thirds.html
http://www.marydoophoto.com/composition.htm


----------



## Nitecrawler (Aug 16, 2005)

i dunno if this is what u ment but here you go.


----------



## LaFoto (Aug 17, 2005)

Very centralised motif photographed with way too bright flash:






Portrait of someone (yes, you are right: my daughter) in front of a bright background, no flash:


----------



## LaFoto (Aug 18, 2005)

Three "right-into-the-light"-pics:
















One photo cut vertically and horizontally right through the centre:


----------



## darin3200 (Aug 18, 2005)

Haha, I'm breaking the rules, this picture is about month old!  Its also centered, I guess. Really though, I have shots but I do my printing on the weekends so I'll have to post at 11pm on sunday


----------



## greensthings (Aug 21, 2005)

Don't shoot into the sun...
(as usual click to enlarge)


----------



## thebeginning (Aug 21, 2005)

very interesting topic, i like it.  i'm not sure what i'll do though, we'll see.  this whole 'rules' issue can get fairly messy, but that makes it more fun in the end


----------



## darin3200 (Aug 21, 2005)

The print I am going to also use for this assignment is still a little too wet to be scanned and I could stay up and wait for it to dry, but instead I'll wait and post it tomorrow and sort of break a rule by being late.


----------



## hobbes28 (Aug 24, 2005)

Kinda like the rule that was broken by it being Wednesday and us not having a new assignment for this week???


----------



## Corry (Aug 24, 2005)

:shock:  Oh no!!!! Amanda was probably too excited about the home make-over thing!!!!!  I'll pm her!


----------



## Jeff Canes (Sep 19, 2007)

bump


----------

